# Buckboard and Canadian Bacon



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I cured and smoked some buckboard and Canadian bacon a couple of weeks ago. Turned out great. Easy to do and mighty tasty. All you need is a boneless pork butt and boneless pork loin, Morton tenderquick and a few seasonings. Try it!!. Here is a youtube of me making it.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That looks so good


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I gave up buckboard and started smoking surrey.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish i had a kitchen like that................I would love to cook and make stuff like that


----------

